# Having trouble with Alpine setup



## maxxx (Feb 4, 2009)

First of all I have spoken to two different people at Alpine and one says my setup should work and another says he is trying to replicate the setup and troubleshoot it for me (this was over a week ago, have not yet heard back...). So, in the meantime I am hoping to find someone who has the same setup and has had success.

The system is as follows:

Alpine VPA-B222 hub pro, displaying through my non-alpine monitor
Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - VehicleHub Pro

KRE-500E remote eye receiver plugged into remote eye jack of VPA-B222
Alpine KRE-500E Remote eye for controlling an Alpine TV tuner at Crutchfield.com

NVE-872A navigation
Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - NVE-N872A

According to Alpine, the remote control that comes with the NVE-872A should be able to control the navigation when pointed at the remote eye sensor that is plugged into VPA-B222. Although I can see the introductory screen on my monitor, the system is not responding to the remote. I have tried resetting and still nothing.

The remote that came with the nav unit is the RUE-4187. I also tried to control the rudimentary functions of the VPA with a generis alpine remote, an RUE-4140, and still no response.

My questions are:

1) has anyone combined these items with success, including a non-alpine monitor?

2) is there a difference between the KRE-500E remote eye and the KWE-500E remote eye? should I be using the latter?

3) Based on my non-alpine monitor usage I have the "Alpine/other" switch to "other". Is this not correct? I should try it in the "Alpine" position perhaps, though I do not know if I will lose composite video output or not.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Are the remote in/out wires on the hub pro and nve-872a wired? Those need to be connected to one another in order to pass on commands.


----------

